

Backdoor SOPA -- CISPA - K_O_G_I
http://act.demandprogress.org/letter/cispa/?akid=1306.1076593.HixRPH&rd=1&t=2

======
kylemaxwell
Totally false. There are no blocking provisions __whatsoever __in CISPA, no
one has any right to the information from ISPs or any other provider or
organization, and it does not supercede other provisions. ("The phrase
"notwithstanding..." is boilerplate language that is not interpreted by the
courts the way a layman might.)

